# a tiny illuminated clock?



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

has anyone ever tried to fit something in that useless space between the hazard and rear defogger buttons?

i'm thinking of putting a clock in there like the stock clock i had in my old pulsar. it's the perfect spot to stick a clock since i find that looking down at the stereo takes my eyes off the road too much (my hand gets in the way of where the clock is). also, i'm changing the deck in my car to one with a teeny little clock in the corner of the display, which would be even harder to see.

any suggestions for a digital clock that would fit in such a space?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Dont you already have a clock on your dash gauges? Well, adding another clock would be redundant but its your call.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Exalta said:


> Dont you already have a clock on your dash gauges? Well, adding another clock would be redundant but its your call.


IDk, i had the same problem, no clok in my gauge dashes, it came in the STOCK headunit, but no one has that anymore. All i did was i went to a dollar store or any automotive store, and they sell em there. Just velcro it on...


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

Exalta said:


> Dont you already have a clock on your dash gauges? Well, adding another clock would be redundant but its your call.


no, my dash is all... gauges. no clock. it's like playa said, it's in the head unit, and being all the way down there makes it a pain to have to look at the time (which i do very often as i am always late).

Playa123, is there a way to actually fit one of those clocks in that space, and wire it up so i don't need batteries, like a clock in older nissans (like my old pulsar and my buddy's 2nd gen maxima)?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have my alarm led in there.. so it not useless


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....i just made that piece of useless plastic, usefull 

i raided my electronics catolouges, and turned it into a stealth push-button.....the entire thing......cant even tell it does anything. hehe. now NOONE will know i got rice in ma trunk


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what about a shift ligt led, people willl think it's alarm, but it's a shift light.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

How about trying to put in a cellphone holder? You can get a charger built into the holder too. Ive seen many nice aftermarket cellphone holders in Super Street, Sport Compact Car, and Japanese V.I.P. car magazines

Here's some pics of what I have in my Sentra. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

Exalta said:


> How about trying to put in a cellphone holder? You can get a charger built into the holder too. Ive seen many nice aftermarket cellphone holders in Super Street, Sport Compact Car, and Japanese V.I.P. car magazines


wow that looks mint. it's a great idea i might have to use... did you have to custom make yours or did you buy it?


----------



## ColinS (Oct 12, 2003)

i have my alarm LED there also :fluffy:


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

ColinS said:


> i have my alarm LED there also :fluffy:


Me three


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

max200 said:


> wow that looks mint. it's a great idea i might have to use... did you have to custom make yours or did you buy it?


It's an optional part from Yulon Motors in Taiwan. But I've seen those other brand cellphone holders bolted/screwed into that unused panel. That might work for you too...and is much cheaper and easier to do.


----------

